# IKARIA Shampoo



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone every heard of this brand?? Anyone ever used it?? I always take my CC Shampoo, Conditioner and Ice on Ice to my Groomer when I take Chulita. But with her itching I asked her to use Relief Shampoo and Episoothe Conditioner this time. When I picked up Chulita she smelled soooo good. She had a light, fresh scent to her. Nothing like CC. I asked her what she used and she told me she used Ikaria Relieve Shampoo. It's for dry, itchy skin. She told me to see if it helps in anyway with Chulita's itching. I do see a tiny bit of difference in terms of her not itching as much. But nothing major...but that's another story..that I will hopefully get resloved soon.

ANYWAY...just wanted to see if anyone heard or used this brand. I may buy a 16oz bottle of it because it can't hurt to use it and she STILL smells good, her coat is also so soft and fluffy. I have no complaints about my CC products but why not use something else that works just the same, is cheaper and keeps her smelling good.







I like the CC products but in my opinion after she is bathed and dry....though she is VERY FLUFFY AND CLEAN...does not smell as good as she does with this shampoo.

Petedge sells it.
http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...iProductID=5257


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

heres a link to the groomers forum about the shampoos http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/20...html?1147745557


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> heres a link to the groomers forum about the shampoos http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/20...html?1147745557[/B]



Great...Thanks I check out the link.


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Have anyone used Ikaria shampoos and conditioners?


----------

